# American Film Institute (AFI) - Production Design



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Production Design. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Reem Alshaini

Reem Alshaini posted a new question on the film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Production Design.


----------



## Batsy

The application deadline for this discipline has been extended to January 4, 2022.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school American Film Institute (AFI) - Production Design has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

